# Need help buying oils online



## Roxy25 (Mar 23, 2011)

I looked at some of the companies provided in the thread " where to buy essential oils "

Problem is the companies I like with the good prices do not have all the oils I want. I would hate to pay multiple shippings just for one item from each company.

I also was looking for a company that will ship fairly fast. 

what I can't find is jojoba oil everyone is either sold out or asking too much for this carrier oil.

My list is here

aloe gel
avocado oil
jojoba oil
tea tree
lemon
lavender
spearmint 
orange
bottles .....

I did find a place with a good price for jojoba oil but then they don't have anything else I need really.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 23, 2011)

You are wishing for every soaper's dream, one stop shopping.  For most of what's on your list (minus aloe gel which might make sense to get locally and jojoba which is experiencing a global shortage), I'd try Camden Grey (not the fastest shipper), Majestic Mountain Sage, Brambleberry, WSP (if their recent business model hasn't driven you off), New Directions Aromatics, Texas Natural Supply, or Elements Bath and Body (only carries a few essential oils but has great B&B packaging).

If you find someplace that has everything, tell us and we'll come running!


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with Judy.....doubtful that you will find all products you are seeking from one shipper.  I keep a wish list of items I will be in need of in the near future and when I am ready to place an order, I determine from my personal spreadsheet of suppliers/items and check where it is most advantageous to order the bulk of my items.  Since this is just a hobby for me and I am retired, I try to limit my spending.  I usually order from one supplier per month but if I get in a real pinch, I will order from 2.  I bounce between Brambleberry for general supplies, EO's & FO's'; love Elements for bottles & jars; Camden for carrier oils & roll on bottles for deoderant; WSP has lowered some prices & now you can get some carrier oils & some FO's & EO's at decent prices (if you order $30 or more you get free shipping).  There are many other suppliers I use but the above are mainly where I shop for items.


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2011)

I believe Camden Grey carries all the ingredients you listed.  They also have plain bottles at a fairly reaonable price and  perfume bottles at a very expensive price.

Wholesale Supplies Plus also has everything on your list.  Their prices may appear higher, but I believe that the shipping is free when you order a certain amount.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 24, 2011)

well, I can tell you New Directions has all of that, and multiple choices too.

Here's a welcome coupon: 99521 (enter it at check out time and you'll get an extra 5% discount!)

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## boboluv2 (Jun 24, 2011)

*anyone knows about Mountain rose herbs?*

I came across this online store that carries essential oils and some soap making supplies; it claims its products are organic.  Anyone knows about it?  Thanks.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: anyone knows about Mountain rose herbs?*



			
				boboluv2 said:
			
		

> I came across this online store that carries essential oils and some soap making supplies; it claims its products are organic.  Anyone knows about it?  Thanks.



I believe they are a very reputable supplier - A lot of people on this forum buy from them


----------

